# TV SHOW ON BLADE MAKING



## SubVet10 (Jun 21, 2015)

New History channel show called Forged in Fire starting 6/22.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Foot Patrol (Jun 21, 2015)

Looking forward to the show. Should be interesting.

Scott


----------



## therichinc (Jun 21, 2015)

Got some friends that will be on the show. Looking forward to seeing how it goes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 21, 2015)

Here's the info from History Channel....

http://www.history.com/shows/forged-in-fire


----------

